# Chicago Union Station to O'Hare area



## coronado (Apr 3, 2005)

I'll be traveling to Chicago at the end of the month, more specifically to the Westin O'Hare hotel in Rosemont near the airport.

Is it reasonably easy to get from Union Station in downtown Chicago to the Westin? I seem to recall some sort of commuter rail line station very close to the hotel.

Some things to consider... I would be arriving on the Texas Eagle on a Thursday afternoon and returning a few days later, also on the Eagle... on a Sunday. Heading outbound to the O'Hare on Thursday, would I run into a really crowded train as commuters head home to the suburbs? How frequent is the service (if any) on Sunday from the O'Hare area to downtown?

Guidance from anyone with specific knowledge of this proposed itinerary would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## PRR 60 (Apr 3, 2005)

My suggestion is to walk two blocks south from Union Station to the CTA Blue Line Clinton stop and catch a train to O'Hare. Then at the airport take the Westin's free shuttle to the hotel.


----------



## Trogdor (Apr 4, 2005)

The CTA Blue Line operates directly to O'Hare airport. You can board from Clinton Street, a couple of blocks southwest of Union Station (you may want to check an online map at http://www.transitchicago.com for more detail).

On the other hand, if you're not too late, you can also ride Metra's North Central Service from Union Station to O'Hare Transfer station, and catch a shuttle bus over to the airport people mover (and thence the people mover to the terminal, where, presumably, your hotel has a shuttle). There's more transferring involved, but a bit less walking and you don't have to worry about being lost in downtown Chicago trying to find a CTA station (depending on how much luggage you have, this may be a better option). Note, however, that the North Central Service only runs a few trips a day, so if you're really late, you might not make it.

North Central Service also does not run on weekends. Check http://www.metrarail.com for more information


----------

